# Hi , new to some things here , just wanted to drop in and say hello , ............................



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi , Brad here , ....Was lurking for a while . What a wonderful site and the people on here are truly amazing !
Just a quick question from a nube . My girlfriend Penny and I want to make some knitting needles out of wood for making our ' beard hats ' . We would like to make them out of re-purposed stuff of some kind . What kind of wood might be best for this ? Any suggestions would be appreciated . Thanks !


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

lmao


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

My Dad made a lot of them out of hard maple.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

shish-kabob bamboo sticks ?


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

i want one, lol i think hard maple would be fine. i cant stop laughing, you look like a terrorist


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi there, hahaha what a freaking crazy idea, and a great one ^^ hardwood, maple, or cherry  I'd avoid oak as it's kinda splintery (mine at least has always been). Welcome aboard!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@ vonhagen , yeah Penny and I get teased about this a little bit .

@ GMman , hard maple ? Is it very expensive ? Sounds durable .

@ patron , Penny likes your idea , she also thinks your're cute .


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Be careful, you look like Osama Obama.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

have her start the line
(so far she is in the lead)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Get a shave and maybe we'll help.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I love their website for those hat-beard-things!! I've gone on there several times and every time they are sold out! My neighbor makes stocking hats….I wonder if she can make me this???


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Those hats would be good for the neighborhoob Burglar or Peeping Tom!!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Moment, you noob.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello friend,! Welcome to the site !
I really like your beard caps…. terrific ! When you are into production, remember to drop me a line ! I would like a hat like that. Could I suggest you consider one with head as well as facial hair for us ah "follicularly" challenged fellers ? (Just sayin) maybe a little sticking out the back or over the ears ? No kidding, they look terrific ! 
Now don't let the comments of a few of our more ah…politically backward members curb your interest in our site ! LJ' is open to all , so we have a few trogs of our own and that keeps us awake and aware. 
Now for your wood question; Back in the day, dogwood was nearly wiped out for parts for knitting machines and looms. It has been used for hand needles as well. It is hard and has a tight interlocking grain and if you can find it, it should rank at the top for knitting needle material. Good luck ! Some reasonable substitutes might be beech, sycamore, and the "hard" maple varieties !

your north florida friend don s. porchfish @ porchfish studio


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@ Sodabowski , You play guitar ? Cool . Thanks for the heads up on that ' splinter ' issue !

@ Charlie , Just get one of ours and you'll never have to grow a beard again . Just take it off when you are with that ' special ' lady ! Best of both worlds .

@ dakremer , sure ,she lives next door , but we are experts , and don't forget….free shipping !

@ Randy , Hi Randy ! Man, it's been a long time ! How are you ? Didn't know you were on this site .
Penny says a big " Hello ! "


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

By the way, can you post more photos of Penny?

I think you posted one of her in another yarn,..er..I mean thread. She looked pretty hot in all that wool.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Your beard hat both scares and angers me….I don't understand it, so I must condemn it. Are you from a foreign country that requires men wear beard hats? Can we invade said country and force our Democracy on your beard hat wearing populous..Are the sunglasses part of the ensemble?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome porchfish . We will certainly take your suggestions to heart . You seem very knowledgeable about these things . We haven't tried doing a 'wig ' and a beard together yet . Maybe we can do a custom order . Just e-mail us your hat size and we will send you an estimate . You are so nice ! I think we could do a discount for you my friend .


----------



## BUBBATAY (Jan 24, 2012)

I think these hat-beards would be a hit with the federal witness program folks.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@ David , LOL , no sunglasses included , sorry .

@ Charlie , Here is a picture that was painted of Penny before she cut and dyed her hair .
I'm not a very good artist but I try !


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome to Lumberjocks Brad, you will find this site very addictive!










Thought you might be interested in our National hat and beard combo!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@ renners , Love those colors ! Is that you, or a professional model ? We don't have the budget to hire handsome models like you !. I have to model the ' beard hats 'myself and even Penny models sometimes at craft shows . Please don't start exporting yours , the competition is fierce enough as it is !


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

roflmao. funny stuff.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 30, 2011)

Moment,

You keep this site interesting & enjoyable. My vote is for hard maple! Don't think I want a beard hat, how about one with curls down the back! LOL


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I want dread locks!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@ snookie , I can just imagine you with long flowing curls gently draping your sumptuous neck and falling gently on your bare shoulders, as the moonlight glistens on the wool, and we share a glass of wine during your custom fitting ! I'll send you a e-mail with further details !


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@ superdav721 , I can just imagine you with long twirly dread locks , falling on your manly shoulders , as we sit on the beach in Barbados , drinking champagne and listening to sweet rasta music , during your custom fitting .
( air fare extra ) .


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thats it I am going to break out my Bob Marley box set..


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for all your support guys and gals ! I will check back and let you know how it goes . Hope to get my Etsy shop re-opened real soon . Mom's out in the driveway honking the horn , so gotta run !


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Well , I just got home from work and the door was unlocked

and Brad has been on* my* computer again ! surprise ,surprise .

He can be such a flake !

I have been reading what he wrote and I am just flabbergasted !!

Don't believe any of that BS !

First he has me making these dumb "beard hats "

and he's like " We're gonna make tons of bread baby ! " blah blah blah , typical man !

He wants to make 'beard hat' kits now and ship them with

wooden needles and yarn ! Can you believe that retard !!

I do all the work and he tries to take the credit .

Why I am still listening to that jerk I just don't know .

He lives with his mother and doesn't even have a real job !

I sure can pick 'em , huh ?

I know one thing, ....he better stay the hell off my computer from now on !

This is embarrassing !

I need to dump that loser and find a better guy .

I have been looking around this site and found a few promising ' thangs '

Do any of you gals know anything about this guy Al ?









All I can see is that he is a hunky doctor and drives a porche !

That's all I need to know honey !!

Send me a pm if you're not already hooked up !

Uh Oh ! someone's banging on the front door again

probably a creditor looking for Brad .

I'm gonna slip out the back door and go across the alley

to my friend Roz's place….......later…..Penny


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello , My name is Yazzmeen

I come to Brad and Penny house ,

Door open and computer on , warm food left at table ,

But no Brad , No Penny ,

I wait and wait , still no Brad and Penny .

Yazzmeen have big problem with Brad .

Brad order many Hahtz-beard from Yazzmeen …and no pay .

Mr. Brad have huge ballance forward , serious .

Yazzmeen have nice shop in Toronto .

10 girls just to make many Hatz-beards all in day .

No time play games with these two !

If he send you secret message on this computer ,

Please tell Yazzmeen location of Brad quickly ,

Yazzmeen wait reply .


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I bet Ron Popiel could have made millions off these. Who says there is nothing new in the world? And, it can double as a Bid Laden Halloween costume!
Oh, I vote for hard maple or bamboo…sorry.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

No make fun

Where Brad ?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wait… this is all starting to make sense now!!!

Moment is actually a sock puppet of Al, meant to represent Al's imaginary girlfriend.

Pretty clever, Al.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Very Scooby Doo Charlie, very Scooby Doo!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I see HorizontalMike was the first to place an order


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Americans make fun

Yazzmeen no time fun !


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, sh*t, renners… that is too funny.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I would use hard maple that is real clear grain!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I offered Moment a full-on-frontal bodymeld and he abstained. I may approach Penny, with strict permission, of course. I, myself, have a beard, which may work to my benefit.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi ! It's me Penny again !

Look a little different without the beard right ?

Just showed you that picture with the beard

So you would know what I had to put up with Brad .

When I got back from Roz's there was this

big black limmo in the driveway !

Naturally I went out to see what was up .

I met this chick from Canada named Yazmen .

We got to talking and one thing led to another .

What a nice lady !

And she was a real hotty once I convinsed her to loose that robe,

Or whatever she called it .

To make a long story short….

I'm fixing to leave for Canada and move in with Yazmen !

What a glorious day !!!

I'm grabbing my passport and a few things

and I am outta here !!

Sorry that Brad high jacked your computer Moment .

Be back in a couple , to get the rest of my things

Call me tonight , roomy !!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow , what a bummer day !

I had to crawl through the window

Just to get back on the computer .

.I was so hyped to be on lumberjocks

and now I'm reading all those things Penny wrote about me….whew !

Oh well , my hat beard business is going to blow up

and she will miss out on a good thing .

Hold on , I thought I heard something in the other room ,

Maybe it's the cat….....I'll be right back


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Moment , it's a good thing you asked me to keep an

eye on your place !

When the silent alarm went off…...guess what* I* found ?

That's right buddy …...a freak'n* terrorist* hacking your computer !!!!

You don't have to worry about it ,* I *took care of him and cleaned everything up .

No trace . He wont be bothering* anyone* again .

I told you this might happen !!

You owe me …..*.big time* !!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Holy Crap Brad, you realise the CIA and FBI have special filters on the world wide web that look for word associations like terrorist, big time, beard, grabbing my passport, Bin Laden and Canada in internet threads like this.

You'd better knit up a new disguise QUICK if you want to dodge Guantanamo Bay.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow long day .

That's the last time I leave my lap top

unattended and logged onto LJs . ( I hope )

Now I have to find a new roommate .

Just got off the cell with Penny

and she seems stoked .

My gym partner Becky is looking for a place .

She's cool , and a little less flighty than Penny .

What cha think ?










well almost time for bed….....


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

You may not be quite right in the head, dude, but at least you know it. That's the first step. I'll see you in rehab.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, I'm scared of that one, too. I think "she" may have a tuck under. Don't sleep on your belly.


----------



## lewis62 (Mar 6, 2011)

Like the handlebar effect, maple ,poplar, birch, all resonably priced and available as dowels.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

You guys crack me up !!! see ya in rehab Randy, Lewis, you too Johnathan !


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Brad, Do you ever wear any of your hats at the airport?


----------

